# Locust or not



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

While we were out this morning, I kept coming across a flying insect that looked like a grasshopper technically but was like no other grasshopper I've ever seen before. We are, as locusts fly, not far from North Africa and the winds have been warm southerlies of late and I just wondered whether it might be a locust. Does anyone know?









If the image doesn't appear go to my forum albums - Odd insects


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well looking at pictures of locusts, it seems a bit too dark to me??

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> well looking at pictures of locusts, it seems a bit too dark to me??
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm not familiar with them at all. I found the strange shield on its back intriguing.
love
Alan xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its giving me the creeps looking at bug pictures! I prefer looking at Rubio, what a cutie!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Arrrghhh it's the "lesser spotted gs" parasite


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> Arrrghhh it's the "lesser spotted gs" parasite


Its too good looking to be one of those!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its too good looking to be one of those!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


wot if I 'it it wiv der hammer? den it look ugly enuff?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not familiar with them at all. I found the strange shield on its back intriguing.
> love
> Alan xx


this pic of a cicada seems to have a shield too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> this pic of a cicada seems to have a shield too


but it's antenna aren't as long


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its giving me the creeps looking at bug pictures! I prefer looking at Rubio, what a cutie!
> 
> Jo xxx


Personally I prefer looking at you!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Thankfully it was only one! If you remember what it looks like perhaps there'd be imagines on Google that you might be able to match. I've been in the middle of a locust plague on my grandparents wheat farm in Australia which was... biblical... there is no other term to describe it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

geez said:


> Thankfully it was only one! If you remember what it looks like perhaps there'd be imagines on Google that you might be able to match. I've been in the middle of a locust plague on my grandparents wheat farm in Australia which was... biblical... there is no other term to describe it.


As I understand it you are currently heading for a plague of cane toads not quite the biblical plague of frogs but I guess it is near enough!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

geez said:


> Thankfully it was only one! If you remember what it looks like perhaps there'd be imagines on Google that you might be able to match. I've been in the middle of a locust plague on my grandparents wheat farm in Australia which was... biblical... there is no other term to describe it.


Does Baldis creature look like the ones in the plague you saw tho????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Apparently a locust is what you call a grasshopper when it is in its swarming stage! I always thought they were a separate species but apparently not.

Locust - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So if you saw just one, not part of a swarm, it was either a locust suffering from severe attack of anti social behaviour, or it was a black cricket or grasshopper. They come in all colours.


This forum is wonderful, you learn something every day!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> As I understand it you are currently heading for a plague of cane toads not quite the biblical plague of frogs but I guess it is near enough!


Oh, there's always some plague or other threatening the great southern land. Cane toads are deeply unpleasant critters but most Australians don't have to worry about them unless they visit the northern climes. Wonder if they like hoppers?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A few years ago we had a locus invasion here in Cairo.. it was horrendous as you couldn't go outside as they flew into your hair, landed on your body and when walking you were crunching them as they covered the roads. These were pink locus which I believe are young but after 3 days they took off but of course we had locus carpets on the road for days.


----------

